# Holy Ebay Batman



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120521499157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you kidding me?? They actually had a buyer? Jeeeez!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I wonder if the seller is a member here. If so, congrats!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

They'll buy Cat Crap on Ebay if you wrap it in a Pretty Bow! LOL

I think he is a member here, great build and congrats as well !


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I wonder if the seller is a member here. If so, congrats!


Yeah, that's lismodels' kit he was just displaying here last week or so.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd sell mine over there, except no one would be able to pay the Trillion Dollars I'd ask for it, except maybe CONGRESS !:beatdeadhorse:
(No, I'm not serious...so don't ask!)


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

considering the work that went into it, that price is a bargain.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It is a great price considering the time put in divided by the cost. It's a great build up!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I think he should have recieved more!!

Great Buil-up!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont know why people think its not worth it. From what I can see the model looks quite nice. The kit itself retails for over $100. There is $100 in lights in there. Throw in time, materials, TALENT, etc. I think its reasonable. 

Also, if someone wants to pay that much, thats their right. I wouldn't compare this kit to "cat crap". There are a lot of people who may want a nice display piece but dont have the time, skill, ability etc to do it themselves.

I sell built 1/48 fighter planes or 1/24 cars for $100 each. The big Jupiter 2 has as much or more work than 6 cars or 6 Messerschmitts. Not unfair at all.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is a beautiful kit. And if the buyer can afford it and is happy with the purchase, then they got a bargain.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

There IS a market for build-ups, especially high quality ones like this one.
It's kinda nice to remember that not everyone who wants what we build is able to, or has the inclination to do,or has the experience to do what we do for fun and/or relaxation.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I dont know why people think its not worth it. From what I can see the model looks quite nice. The kit itself retails for over $100. There is $100 in lights in there. Throw in time, materials, TALENT, etc. I think its reasonable.
> 
> Also, if someone wants to pay that much, thats their right. I wouldn't compare this kit to "cat crap". There are a lot of people who may want a nice display piece but dont have the time, skill, ability etc to do it themselves.
> 
> I sell built 1/48 fighter planes or 1/24 cars for $100 each. The big Jupiter 2 has as much or more work than 6 cars or 6 Messerschmitts. Not unfair at all.


LIS's model is beautiful, I think he should have gotten more as well. The 'cat crap' comment was not in any way disparaging the kit or the work. Simply a social comment that you can sell ANYTHING on Ebay,...shheessh, no sense of humor.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

It's a lot of work and money to built a kit to look as good as it does. I know I wouldn't trade my Mummy model for gold well maybe gold or cash money.:lol:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The price of the kit,the lighting system,plus possibly decals,paint,etc.,could add up to around $300.00 or sf course labour hours on top of everything could at least justify that sales price somewhat.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The model is gorgeous. Most of us would be hard pressed to get what we put in the kits we build. It's usually a labor of love and dedication. So, good for whoever built that kit. The buyer saw the beauty in it and had the $$ to pay!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> LIS's model is beautiful, I think he should have gotten more as well. The 'cat crap' comment was not in any way disparaging the kit or the work. Simply a social comment that you can sell ANYTHING on Ebay,...shheessh, no sense of humor.


I know what you mean there... it just seemed to me that saying well you can sell anything (crappy) on ebay inferred the kit was crappy. :hat:

Someone got a good deal and a nice model.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

For that price the model was a STEAL! Especially for someone the buyer who most likely doesn't have any building skills. It's easy to forget that there are a lot of LIS fans out there who couldn't build a kit to save their lives. It's a very professional job and well worth the $$. Congrats to the winning bidder and the seller.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> It is a great price considering the time put in divided by the cost. It's a great build up!



$650 should have been his starting price. This could have gone for a grand easy.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It was a very nice build up and with the time it took he probably got 40 cents an hour plus materials.
There are a lot of fans out there who love the show and cannot build a kit themselves. Things like this give them a chance for a nice display and for some the cost is not that big a deal. SOrt of like the Uber-displays that Product Enterprises went to for the Thunderbird craft. I would always prefer a model kit for the koy of building and detailing, but those who have the bucks nut not the patience, time or skill these build-ups are a good option.

.


----------

